# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  ما رأيكم في أسلوبى في الكتابة في هذا المقال؟؟

## أحمد نصيب علي

حتى لا تستيقظ على أثر الكارثة؟؟
*     التسويف والتأجيل حتى تأتى الكارثة التى يستيقظ على أثرها, ثم يقعد يتحسر على ما أضاع, ويلوم نفسه على ما فرطت يداه, هذا هو حال الكثير من الناس, الذين لا يستيقظون غالبا إلا في وقت متأخر قد لا يستطيعون تدارك الكارثة التى وقعت , والاستيقاظ المتأخر على وقع الكارثة نرى صوره واضحة للعيان في الكثير من بيوت المسلمين , ولعلنا نعرض طرفا من هذه الصور .*

*هذا رجل يسرف على نفسه فى تناول الدخان , وكل يوم تزداد حالته الصحية سوءا, ويرى الكثير ممن تراجعت صحته, وينصحه كثير من الناس بترك هذه العادة المدمرة, ولكنه يغتر بصحته, وكأنها مخزون لا ينضب, ولا يستطيع أن يأخذ القرار الشجاع لترك هذا السم, فيأتى عليه اليوم الذي يستيقظ فيه ولكنه متأخر على فاجعة مرض عضال قد يودى بحياته ويندم ولكن في وقت لا ينفع الندم .*

*وهذه زوجة مهملة أهملت صحتها حتى أصابتها السمنة, فلا رياضة تمارسها, ولا حركة تزاولها, وإنما هى ساعات طويلة جالسة تشاهد التلفاز, فيزهد فيها زوجها, ويراه بغير الصورة التى كان يراها, فتظل هكذا حتى تستيقظ على أثر مرض خطير تمكث تعانى معه الأضطجاع في الفراش وتناول الأدوية أو معاناة الرجيم القاسى, وقد يهرب منها زوجها للزواج بأخرى, وإن كان الزواج بأخرى ليست بكارثة ولكن الكارثة في إهمال الزوج لأولاده من الزوجة الأولى { الفاشلة} .*

*وهذه فتاه لا تنزعج من العلاقات المحرمة مع الشباب , بل تتجرأ على ذلك, وتظن أنها تعمل فى مغامرة مأمونة العثار, وتحسب أنه طريق لإدراك زوج قبل أن يتقدم بها قطار العمر, فتظل غافلة عن السير في هذا الطريق المحفوف بالمخاطر, حتى تستيقظ على أثر كارثة فقد تقع في براثن ثعبان من ثعابين الأنس يلتهم عرضها, وتستيقظ ولكن بعد فوات الأوان .*

*وهذا أب يلهث وراء جمع الأموال يعمل مثنى وثلاث من الأعمال بحجة تأمين مستقبل العيال, ويهمل ما سوى ذلك من واجبات الأولاد من التربية والرعاية والحماية من طرق الفساد, فيظل يجمع دون أن يشبع ويتغافل عن العناية بعلاقته بأولاده وعن الاهتمام بأخلاقهم وقيمهم وإيمانهم , ويتركم لقمة سائغة لوسائل الإعلام وأصدقاء السوء والفراغ, وتجتمع تلك الأعداء فتدمرهم تدميرا, فلا تتركهم إلا وقد أنحرفوا عن سواء السبيل, فيفيق الأب ولكن بعد أن يقع الأبناء في دائرة إدمان المخدرات أو دائرة الانحراف في طريق الرذيلة , فيندم وليت الندم ينفع .*

*وتلك أم قاسية لا تعرف من التربية سوى التهديد والوعيد ولا تدرى عن التأديب سوى الضرب والتأنيب والعتاب, ولا تعلم عن التهذيب سوى الصوت العالى والصراخ والضجيج, تجعل البيت كأنه سجنا, فتمكث على حالها هذا فلا تصحو من نومها إلا على أثر كارثة فقد تعلم منها الأولاد العصبية وسرعة الأنفعال, وغرست فيهم حب العناد والمكايدة .*

*هذه بعض الصور التى نراها ونبصر أصحابها, ونظل نحاكيهم ولا نتعظ بحالهم, فيا ليتنا ندرك خطر التسويف عن معالجة المشكلات والوقوع في الأخطاء الصغيرة التى تتجمع على صاحبها فتقتله .*

----------


## ابو الوليد الصفريوي

أسلوبك جيد يحتاج الى بعض التهذيب وتجنب التكرار أحيانا
لكني لك ناصح أمين فاسمع : اذا كانت لديك الرغبة في ان تستمر في هذا المجال فعليك بأشياء منها :
_ اعتن بقراءة القرآن وتدبر ألفاظه تكتسب قوة في الاسلوب عجيبة
_ استعن لاشعر الفصيح واستفد من كلماته
_ اقرأ للكتاب الكبار كالرافعي والطنطاوي مثلا
_ لا تلتفت الى من لا يهتم لك ولا الى من يحاول تثبيطك
_ وقبل هذا وذاك صحح النبية واستعن بالله
بارك الله فيك

----------

